# What's your favourite routine?



## big

*Your favourite routine...*​
Traditional 3-4 day split (around 8-12 sets per bodypart)39054.09%5x58712.07%Full Body 2-3x/week537.35%Westside Barbell (WSB)91.25%Metal Militia00.00%HST60.83%HIT527.21%DFHT20.28%DC Training152.08%Max-OT111.53%Volume Training (>16 sets per bodypart)446.10%Something else (please specify)527.21%


----------



## big

Time for a poll! Tell me if I've missed any options and I'll add them.


----------



## Cookie

big said:


> Time for a poll! Tell me if I've missed any options and I'll add them.


German volume

6x6

8x8

4 sides to a muscle

upper/lower split

3 way split(6 days on)

21 on 7 off

15x4

12x4

Theres some more but too tired to remember.


----------



## winger

Heavy or why lift?


----------



## Carnivore

winger said:


> Heavy or why lift?


i think theres a point of being 'too' heavy, once the muscle your isolating cant handle the weight and the emphasis starts to shift to another body part your wasting your time.

say bicep curls after a certain weight you'd still be able to curl it but alot of the strain would shift to your forearms and by the end you'd have a bigger pump in the forearms, your wasting your time


----------



## big

winger said:


> Heavy or why lift?


I go heavy too  But do you go heavy all the time without periodising at all? What do you do when your progress stalls? Ever take planned time off or deconditioning?


----------



## GoldenArrow

Westside, aii.


----------



## T-man

Legs

Push

pull

for me.

with less sets and more intensity


----------



## hackskii

No winger just keeps training heavy all the time, everytime.

I talked him into doing reps cuz he had a stiff neck and said he felt great. 

You wont change his mind and he does not even take time off even when he is sick.

Me on the other hand take off time and missed a bunch during the hollidays.


----------



## big

hackskii said:


> No winger just keeps training heavy all the time, everytime.
> 
> I talked him into doing reps cuz he had a stiff neck and said he felt great.
> 
> You wont change his mind and he does not even take time off even when he is sick.


Damn that sounds EXACTLY like me. I've been lifting heavy all the time, without time off, and I'm sick now too and am still training heavy. I think Winger does a lot less volume than me though.

I'm thinking about periodising now having read the "scientific training" post. I am a man of science and believe it or not this stuff turns me on


----------



## winger

big said:


> Damn that sounds EXACTLY like me. I've been lifting heavy all the time, without time off, and I'm sick now too and am still training heavy. I think Winger does a lot less volume than me though.
> 
> I'm thinking about periodising now having read the "scientific training" post. I am a man of science and believe it or not this stuff turns me on


Heavy. Ok I switch reps and excercises. But when I say heavy that could still mean 12 reps.

For example my last chest workout was on Sunday. Now my neck was jacked up on sunday but today (tuesday) almost perfect.

Chest workout

Incline db's.

1st set with 70 lb db's for 5

2nd set 85 lb db's for 5

3rd set 100 lb db's for 7

Flat bench bar

1st set 135 lbs for 8

2nd set 185 for 8

3rd set 225 for 12

You guys talk about periodising, I have not done flat bench in 2 months. I got stail and said fcuk it I am not doing it. Well I am the same strength now as I was 2 months ago and I havent even done flat bench bar.

So even though I did 12 reps, I still consider that as heavy, dont you?

Hell even 7 reps is considered high for some. I feel 100 lb db's are a heavy weight.

Once again I feel heavy overloads the muscle better. Why train for 2 hours when I can do it in less time?


----------



## Guest

Conjugate. I.e. WSB.


----------



## GoldenArrow

You didn't vote...


----------



## winger

James.Titor said:


> Conjugate. I.e. WSB.


Hey James what does this mean?


----------



## DB

WSB....

world super bikes

[email protected] small boys  

just a thought


----------



## winger

You guys do know there is a Journals section dont you. Here it is.

Dont be shy guys.


----------



## SD

winger said:


> You guys do know there is a Journals section dont you. Here it is.
> 
> Dont be shy guys.


Jeez where the hell was that hiding!! Didn't even know we had a journal page 

Thx Winger

SD


----------



## winger

No prob SD, it is a little tough to find, being right there between the New Posts and Search buttons toward the top..............lol


----------



## SD

winger said:


> No prob SD, it is a little tough to find, being right there between the New Posts and Search buttons toward the top..............lol


Grr Goddarn Winger!! The wedding is off! 

SD


----------



## winger

Ok, so no reach around then for you, so there! And you cut off!........lol


----------



## samurai691436114498

dirty barry said:


> WSB....
> 
> world super bikes
> 
> [email protected] small boys
> 
> just a thought


you gotta bring the Jacko thing in to every post mate? LOL


----------



## samurai691436114498

winger said:


> No prob SD, it is a little tough to find, being right there between the New Posts and Search buttons toward the top..............lol


LMFAO


----------



## ChefX

I choose regimen x

LOL

hahahahahaha


----------



## big pete

you would though??!!

westside so far for me


----------



## winger

big pete said:


> westside so far for me


Coming from a strong man, why wouldn't you? 

Big pete how are the workouts going?


----------



## big pete

pretty well so far, feeling nice and strong in the big 3. adding weight every week

cheers for askin!!

nice avatar, superted,lol!


----------



## dinloe

I agree with CARNIVORE ive tried liffting too heavy and i manage to lift it but im using other muscle groups to help and your form goes out of the window and i felt i had no pump at all.I like to lift at a pace of about 2 seconds up 4 seconds down for the bench press as an example for about 8 reps at positive failure every set.

Every body has there own ways though.


----------



## dinloe

PS you seem to get more of a burning sensation when reping slowly.


----------



## Captain Hero

Dont really have a fave, Like training in general but if I had to choose id say 5x5


----------



## Jock

definitley Max-OT got great strength gains off it......


----------



## samurai691436114498

5 x 5 worked well for a while, then felt pretty burned out, doing a rough 3 x 8 at the moment and weight has been shooting up, but getting round to another change soon


----------



## Cookie

Bet you cant guess what routine i`m doing nowadays??????????????????????


----------



## big

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Bet you cant guess what routine i`m doing nowadays??????????????????????


Mentzer's routine?

Am I getting warm?


----------



## Cookie

big said:


> Mentzer's routine?
> 
> Am I getting warm?


Yeah antarctic warm....lmfao.......


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Bet you cant guess what routine i`m doing nowadays??????????????????????


Ballet?


----------



## Cookie

winger said:


> Ballet?


You wish...

But ooohh sooo wrong......


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> You wish...
> 
> But ooohh sooo wrong......


I do wish. I want to see you in a tootoo


----------



## hackskii

German Volume Training?

I did think you were doing some kindof yoga or something right?


----------



## Cookie

Nope wrong again...lol

Then again thats a little unfair as I`m suffering with a groin strain at the moment so not training at all....:eek:

Maybe I should alter the question to "What routine were I following prior to the strain"?lol..

Or even

"What world record am I after in the five yr plan"?

MMMMM thats more interesting....lmao


----------



## fits

Reg X Cookie?

World Record???? sounds interesting, what about the one arm clean and press Record???

Good post this, i can never make my mind up on which system to use, good to see a varied response! i am limited to what i can do, as i get to the gym as and when i can! right now i am taking two days off becasue i think i have trained too much since last week, and felt really tired, but in a week or so (maybe even from today) my job will mean i might only get there once or twice per week, or maybe not for two weeks, think you get the picture, so i cant make up my mind.

Winger, are you still increasing weight with every session? how often do you train a bodypart?

Never heard of some of those training systems, ill have to look them up


----------



## Cookie

> World Record???? sounds interesting, what about the one arm clean and press Record???


That would be some feat....



> Never heard of some of those training systems, ill have to look them up


The more you try the more you`ll get to know about yourself...and what you can do...

If you have trouble hitting the gym why not just do bodyweight stuff inbetween gym sessions to keep the muscles working?

This is what I am after

http://www.gawthorpe.ndo.co.uk/coal.htm


----------



## hackskii

Looks right up your ally as you carry mail all day.


----------



## Cookie

hackskii said:


> Looks right up your ally as you carry mail all day.


Well fingers crossed that`ll help a little but the route is all up hill and the coal bag is about 3xs what I`m officially allowed to carry in the mail bag at any single go....

This is going to take some serious planning to do right,and do well,fitness,core strength,functional strength,brute strength,flexability(my main weekness)and I want to do it in condition aswell,at my old competing weight(middleweight)with a low bf % to boot..

And best thing of all its held only 1000yrds from my front door so I dont have far to travel to get there


----------



## hackskii

Just watch out for that weak link your back bro.

This is heavier weight and all supported with your back.

Those guys are just under 4 minutes, man they must be moving fast.


----------



## big

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> "What world record am I after in the five yr plan"?


World's oldest man?


----------



## Cookie

big said:


> World's oldest man?


You got that right..thats also part iof the overall gameplan to reach over 100yrs old



> Just watch out for that weak link your back bro.
> 
> This is heavier weight and all supported with your back.
> 
> Those guys are just under 4 minutes, man they must be moving fast.


Thats why I have given myself so long to get ready so all the bases can be covered and there "WONT" be any weak links,plus why I have been doing so much research and reading lately on different forms of lifting/training/conditioning and cross referencing it all to make sure its right..and yeah they dont half shift its like a 1 mile sprint with a 110lbs on your back,just think Roger bannister broke the 4 minute mile about 40+yrs ago and all he had to carry was himself across the line not a lumpy bag off coal...

man I must be mad...:eek:


----------



## winger

1 mile = 1,760 yards. These guys run/jog 1108. 25 yards. The difference is 652 yards. Its just over two thirds of a mile.  Good luck.

I think we should have a UK-Muscle coal run.............lol.

I would bet most of us would not finish.


----------



## Cookie

winger said:


> 1 mile = 1,760 yards. These guys run/jog 1108. 25 yards. The difference is 652 yards. Its just over two thirds of a mile.  Good luck.
> 
> I think we should have a UK-Muscle coal run.............lol.
> 
> I would bet most of us would not finish.


Yeah a little short but remember its all uphill and just before the finish it gets real steep,at the moment I`d be all on to do the time without the bag of coal...Gonna try the course this weekend with my mate to see what we can do it in as a normal run and use that as a base to build from...


----------



## winger

That's a good idea. Let me know what you guys did the course in without the added weight.


----------



## Deano!

ive only done traditional, i tried grasping that dual factor thats in your sig mate but i dont really fully understand it, and i just feel like imgetting fat if im not training least 4 days a week, i need alot of help wth my routine at the moment, gunna speak to some guy in the gym if he cant help me then ill post my current one up sumwhere and ave u big guys help me out haha


----------



## winger

Start a journal


----------



## Deano!

and how do i do that? just make a topic?


----------



## winger

Pick a routine and write down what you do and eat each day.

You will start training harder and eating better.


----------



## Stanco

Awesome thread! It's great having a look at what type of routines people do.


----------



## pugh

traditional tryed and tested


----------



## mickus

3 day split all the way for me these days..


----------



## pauluk27

3 day split all the way ;-)


----------



## AussieMarc

to be honest with ya.. i havnt tried anything but a 3 day split or full body 2-3x a week...

however i do cycle 6 weeks strength (5-6 reps), 6 weeks size (8-12 reps)..


----------



## BOZWELL

mines very mixed and matched depening if My training is leaning toward power lifting, body building ,or mma..love all three

power tend to be low reps 1-3 reps with long rest between lifts and plenty of recovery time little cardio

mma is very high reps sets loads of cardio and streatching with min rest time between sets

body building is much like power lifting but with more cardio and slightly higher reps

deit changes along with training to meet goals


----------



## LiverSupport

It the good old traditional method for me


----------



## Wee G1436114539

UHT, ofcourse. Should be on the list i reckon (not really, thats just my enormous ego talking).


----------



## Tall

Wee G said:


> *UHT*, ofcourse. Should be on the list i reckon (not really, thats just my enormous ego talking).


Didn't know this was a Milk poll...


----------



## winger

What is UHT? I assume it's ultimate-hypertrophy.

Can someone give me the basics of UHT?


----------



## Wee G1436114539

Winger you have PM.


----------



## HatebreedXXX69

for me it's got to be high volume at the moment. 5 sets of 10 per exercise, about 4-5 exercises per bodypart.


----------



## winger

HatebreedXXX69 said:


> for me it's got to be high volume at the moment. 5 sets of 10 per exercise, about 4-5 exercises per bodypart.


That is high volume. How hard do you push on your sets?


----------



## weseastham

HIT. I love being at the verge of meeting pukie the clown when I'm training. Currently doing a heavy duty based workout 1 on 3 off.


----------



## the_illuminati

hmm just made a new routine up, designed more on building my upper chest, so none  use to do an antagonistic routine though!


----------



## paulo

basically do chest/back triceps followed by rest day then legs shoulders biceps followed by rest day that way each worked area has 3 full days rest = fresh and up for each workout, regarding reps/sets usually two hard / heavy work sets after warm up


----------



## Big_Dan

5 day split

mon- chest

tues-back

thurs-shoulders

friday-arms

saturday-legs

change rep range round week to week ¬!!!


----------



## cellaratt

Mon-Chest-Tri-shoulders

Tues-Back-Bis-Traps

Wed-Legs-Calfs

Thursday-Chest-Tri-shoulders

Fri-Back-Bis-Traps

Sat-Rest or add Leg Day

Sun-Rest

Abs all day everyday

Monday Heavy,Tuesday Light,Wednesday Heavy,Thursday Light,Friday Heavy,Saturday Light

Some exercises done in Powerlifting Fashion and some in Bodybuilding Fashion


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

ChefX said:


> I choose regimen x
> 
> LOL
> 
> hahahahahaha


I second that, i am doing the full range now


----------



## Shifty

4/5 Day spilt ever other day with some cardio work.Suits me with working 12 hour shifts....

Mon Chest/Biceps

Tues Back/Triceps

Wed Shoulders/Lats

Thursday Abs Cardio

Off Friday

Sat Legs.


----------



## hackskii

Shifty said:


> 4/5 Day spilt ever other day with some cardio work.Suits me with working 12 hour shifts....
> 
> Mon Chest/Biceps
> 
> Tues Back/Triceps
> 
> Wed Shoulders/Lats
> 
> Thursday Abs Cardio
> 
> Off Friday
> 
> Sat Legs.


I would mix this up more.

On monday you indirectly hit triceps from chest.

On tuesday you are doing triceps.

Same goes for biceps on Monday and tuesday they get hit doing back.

This cuts into recouperation/recovery.

Same goes for shoulders on wednesday. So, you would be hitting indirectly triceps on monday, then isolating triceps on Tuesday, then hitting them indirectly on Wednesday.

There is no way the triceps can recover during that time, this will compromise the workouts and compromise the load you can use. I think it would shortcut gains.

At the very least drop legs some where in between and a day off in between those.


----------



## winger

Example

Mon Chest and Biceps

Tue Legs

Wed off

Thur Shoulders

Frid off

Sat Back and Triceps


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

I have been told about this routine by a Pro BB over at WOW its this site as follows and tbh it look pretty good so i think i am gonna give it ago!

Just thought would post it up for you to have a look at!

http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/maxot_workouts.asp


----------



## winger

Chris4Pez said:


> I have been told about this routine by a Pro BB over at WOW its this site as follows and tbh it look pretty good so i think i am gonna give it ago!
> 
> Just thought would post it up for you to have a look at!
> 
> http://www.ast-ss.com/max-ot/maxot_workouts.asp


It looks ok. I have done a lot of those actually, nice link Chris.


----------



## MXD

DC is the one.


----------



## winger

MXD said:


> DC is the one.


The fundamental principles of DC training include:

Incredibly heavy weights

Multi-rep rest pausing

Low volume with higher frequency

Extreme stretching

Carb cutoffs

Low intensity cardio

High protein intake

Blasting and cruising phases


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

cheers winger


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i like to mix my training.

some days i do HIT training, some days i do volume and sometimes i do really heavy low reps.

i think a mix is best for me


----------



## winger

1988-s.leeson said:


> i like to mix my training.
> 
> some days i do HIT training, some days i do volume and sometimes i do really heavy low reps.
> 
> i think a mix is best for me


I could not agree more.


----------



## willsey4

For the last 6 weeks I have been doing pyramid sets and for each exercise I do 15,12,10,8 reps getting the best of both worlds. The first 2 sets I consider more warm up sets around 80% of maximum weight. The second 2 sets are high intensity. It works quite well.

After 6 weeks I mix it up and will now try high reps, barely any rest time to shock my body and also help shift some BF.


----------



## ghostdog

used to love 5 days on and then off for the weekend but that was before I moved out... now I'm lucky if there's time for 3 sessions a week. i hate the real world at times :innocent:


----------



## Tatyana

I am a big fan of highly periodised training or contrast training.

I think a big issue with people no longer making gains is that they stick to the same sort of training for years and years, maybe changing up a few exercises, might try changing the rep range or doing drop sets or super sets for a week or two, or your train HEAVIER or you train MORE.

That's barely scratching the surface as far as training goes, and a few things like training heavier and more is all too often a recipe for disaster, and may even reverse any gains.

You can tell by this poll people are trapped in the 'Weider Principles' of training.

It really is more about training smart.


----------



## corbuk

Bill star 5x5 madcow. Woop! Woop!


----------



## iwannagetbig

3 - 4 day split


----------



## Guest

I went FB's, although im doing an upper lower split at the moment.

Going back to FBs as of next week.

that said, ill always drop in a very heavy day every now and then.


----------



## Scrumpy

I love circuit training, incorporating big compound exercises with plyometrics and kettlebells


----------



## dtlv

HST is excellent but my favourite is high frequency training - one workout, four-five exercises max, one working set each exercise (set stopped a few reps before failure), same workout performed six days consecutively then two days off, raise weight on all exercises and repeat. Run for five or six cycles then do something else. Goes against all conventional wisdom but fantastic for progression and hypertrophy... and with each workout being so short is almost impossible to overtrain on despite the frequency


----------



## winger

Dtlv74 said:


> HST is excellent but my favourite is high frequency training - one workout, four-five exercises max, one working set each exercise (set stopped a few reps before failure), same workout performed six days consecutively then two days off, raise weight on all exercises and repeat. Run for five or six cycles then do something else. Goes against all conventional wisdom but fantastic for progression and hypertrophy... and with each workout being so short is almost impossible to overtrain on despite the frequency


I am so very slow so can you elaborate?

You train six days in a row?


----------



## Jake1436114563

I'd be lying if I said that full-body workouts didn't give me an

ENORMOUS

erection.


----------



## essexboy

Jake said:


> I'd be lying if I said that full-body workouts didn't give me an
> 
> ENORMOUS
> 
> erection.


its the only protocol that makes sense.


----------



## Themanabolic

I do a 5 day split.

Chest

Legs & abs

Back

Shoulders

Arms.

Rest

Rest.

Some of the times I leave arms out and do chest & Tris and back & Bi's

Reps change from muscle to muscle, but I tend to range from 4-10 and go heavy as I can


----------



## solidcecil

just started push/pull/legs and loving it so would say that my favourate.


----------



## B-GJOE

I've never heard of nearly all of them, so didn't vote


----------



## jimjones

its all about the pyramid for me

3 movements 5 sets goes something like this:

1st set 20: 2nd set 15: 3 set 10: 4 set 8: 5 set 6.

seems to be working well especially after the usual 3 day split


----------



## winger

jimjones said:


> its all about the pyramid for me
> 
> 3 movements 5 sets goes something like this:
> 
> 1st set 20: 2nd set 15: 3 set 10: 4 set 8: 5 set 6.
> 
> seems to be working well especially after the usual 3 day split


Are those sets to failure?


----------



## jimjones

winger said:


> Are those sets to failure?


The last three sets should be done to failure, personal preference i do

plus you should always raise the weight and on your last set you should be at 80 - 90% of your maximum


----------



## winger

jimjones said:


> The last three sets should be done to failure, personal preference i do
> 
> plus you should always raise the weight and on your last set you should be at 80 - 90% of your maximum


Just throwing a spanner wrench into the mix.

If you do your 3rd from last set to failure, then do your 2nd from last set to failure, wont you be some what spent on your heavy set?

Not having a go but it almost looks backwards.


----------



## big_jim_87

my favourite routine-wake up play with my nuts maybe even [email protected] then get up big old breky have a shower then..... o w8.... you meant...... oh ok my favourite work out routine is..... o w8 i dnt have one.... so it was a waste of time me even posting.... o well.... let you know when i know


----------



## jimjones

winger said:


> Just throwing a spanner wrench into the mix.
> 
> If you do your 3rd from last set to failure, then do your 2nd from last set to failure, wont you be some what spent on your heavy set?
> 
> Not having a go but it almost looks backwards.


ye i know what you mean,

it depends somepeople say that you shouldnt i prefer to go to failure,

the whole point of the pyramid system is to shock your muscles in to growth.

the last set is always the worst but if you take decent rest it can be done i very rarely hit the 6th rep on the last set


----------



## evad

to be honest i very rarely stray from the same sort of principles

at present im doing a 3 day split based primarily on 4x6, i'll list at the bottom of the post but the general idea has mainly been one of strength for me, im not competing so i keep the reps relatively low and the weights high, im not afraid to drop the poundage and come back stronger

i do however sometimes throw in some one reps, or some poundage chasers

ive done reps of 12, ive done push, pull, legs and ive done 3/4/5 day splits, ive tried chest & bi's and back and tri's, there are a few things ive not tried but i have to enjoy it or it wont happen

at present im happy with 3 days weights, 2 days rugby training


----------



## Pritch30099

Im currently doing 4 day split

shoulders/triceps

Back, abs

rest

Legs/ calves

Chest/bi, abs

HIT Style, low number of sets but stupidly high intensity. Seem pretty good so far!


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :at the moment its PUSH-PULL-LEGS .......MON-WED-FRI........ tho start of the year done a full body workout same days and got a real pump all week and strength gains:thumb: my mate who was sceptical of this full body really wants to have a crack at it again


----------



## Ironclad

Themanabolic said:


> I do a 5 day split.
> 
> Chest
> 
> Legs & abs
> 
> Back
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> Arms.
> 
> Rest
> 
> Rest.
> 
> Some of the times I leave arms out and do chest & Tris and back & Bi's
> 
> Reps change from muscle to muscle, but I tend to range from 4-10 and go heavy as I can


Just about the same as my current plan. Some say a full session for the arms is too much or not necessary, but I like the pain!

Going to try a push-pull soon though. For a change of scene.


----------



## Themanabolic

Witch-King said:


> Just about the same as my current plan. Some say a full session for the arms is too much or not necessary, but I like the pain!
> 
> Going to try a push-pull soon though. For a change of scene.


I enjoyed the arms sessions, but sadly had to stop them due to a recurring bicep injury 

I think as long as the volume ain't too high then its cool as a cucumber to do an arm session. my workouts are low vol anyway. && heavy


----------



## Dezw

Push/Pull/Legs


----------



## yoohoo1

Monday Back - 24 sets of 10

rear delts - 8 sets of 10

Tuesday chest - 24 sets 0f 12

Wednesday shoulders - 16 sets of 10

traps - 8 sets of 10

Thursday Legs 16 sets of 16

calfs 4 sets of 12

abs - 8 sets of 16

Friday biceps 12 sets of 12

triceps 12 sets of twelve


----------



## TheBigBang

4 day split for me  I used to do a 3 day split but felt like i wasn't doing enough. 4 day seems to work best.


----------



## Scott.EFC

Pull / Push / Legs & Abs.


----------



## winger

yoohoo1 said:


> Monday Back - 24 sets of 10
> 
> rear delts - 8 sets of 10
> 
> Tuesday chest - 24 sets 0f 12
> 
> Wednesday shoulders - 16 sets of 10
> 
> traps - 8 sets of 10
> 
> Thursday Legs 16 sets of 16
> 
> calfs 4 sets of 12
> 
> abs - 8 sets of 16
> 
> Friday biceps 12 sets of 12
> 
> triceps 12 sets of twelve


That is blatant over training, IMO!

Are you taking this to failure?

If so super blatant over training!


----------



## SK-XO

Tbh I like the 5 day split of a body part a day. Always worked well for me. But im open to any other sort of training.


----------



## godsgifttoearth

low volume, high intensity(3x5) push/pull ABA BAB.

the synergy of grouping the push and pull muscles together really pays off for both mass and strength and allows for higher training frequency with adequate rest IMO.

i've never looked back since i started training like this.


----------



## winger

If you are not making strength gains then maybe you need to change up.

I lift every other day, just to make sure I don't over train.

This post isn't directed to any person!


----------



## SK-XO

winger said:


> If you are not making strength gains then maybe you need to change up.
> 
> I lift every other day, just to make sure I don't over train.
> 
> This post isn't directed to any person!


I find my strength going up but gaining more size seems to be kinda halting, more to do with diet I guess, gotta eat even more :|.

I usually do, train monday tuesday, wednesday off. train thursday friday, saturday off, train sunday monday, tuesday off.

And so on. Seems to work fine for me? 2 on and 1 off?


----------



## winger

Just as long as you don't overlap the muscles too much if any. That is the glory of push pull.

Now if someone was 30% and higher bf, I recommend to try to over train...lol


----------



## SK-XO

winger said:


> Just as long as you don't overlap the muscles too much if any. That is the glory of push pull.
> 
> Now if someone was 30% and higher bf, I recommend to try to over train...lol


Lol my problem m8 is im a lazy fker when it comes to cardio :lol: .

My body doesn't really gain "fat". I gain some fat but I don't really get fatter then that lol it's weird. I more or less just hold bloat and water rather than constant fat.

For cardio for keeping the fat off, im not cutting, atm I can see the outline of my abs but I like to keep the fat, bloat and water at bay, so to do this would 4x per week of 30 min session on incline fast paced walk do for cardio? or also add in one day of pure cardio? I don't want to over-do it. My life atm is pretty sedentary, I don't do much due to not having a full time job atm.


----------



## winger

I feel like I have been dieting my whole life and I am 220 lbs at 5'8".

I wish I could be on a mission to gain weight, I would be the king, bow down.


----------



## SK-XO

winger said:


> I feel like I have been dieting my whole life and I am 220 lbs at 5'8".
> 
> I wish I could be on a mission to gain weight, I would be the king, bow down.


Lol I wouldn't complain at that tbh. Thats good.

I think im a pretty good size for natty, hard training constantly though and well dedicated.


----------



## winger

In your avatar you look well over 220.


----------



## Bonzer

Depends on my goal at the time but out of all i'd go for full body 3 x per week


----------



## AB1990

push/pull/legs 5x5


----------



## muscle monster

I like a 3-4 day split personally


----------



## TrenFury

Max-ot is the way !  )


----------



## evad

just out of interest has anyone used a routine whereby you do a conventional 3 days split but do it twice a week?

ie

day 1 legs and shoulders

day 2back and biceps

day 3 chest and triceps

day 4 legs and shoulders

day 5 back and biceps

day 6 chest and triceps

day 7 rest


----------



## winger

davetherave said:


> just out of interest has anyone used a routine whereby you do a conventional 3 days split but do it twice a week?
> 
> ie
> 
> day 1 legs and shoulders
> 
> day 2back and biceps
> 
> day 3 chest and triceps
> 
> day 4 legs and shoulders
> 
> day 5 back and biceps
> 
> day 6 chest and triceps
> 
> day 7 rest


Personally I think you need more rest between days.


----------



## MillionG

5x5.

Yummmmm.


----------



## Rosedale6

Love the 3day split

Mon- Chest trics

Wed- Back biceps

Fri- Shoulders legs

Tues thurs Sat Cardio.

Sun rest


----------



## zebadee

Hi all, I'm new to UK-Muscle (forums in general actually) I dabbled previously with volume on and off. After a very long layoff I did a lot of reading on HIT - Mentzer and did a bit of experimenting. In my opinion he was smart as fck. I've adopted his routine:

Chest & Back

3 - 4 days off

Legs & Abs

3-4 days off

Shoulders and Arms

3-4 days off

Legs again and so on...

I've never got big due to lack of commitment but now it's on! So far after a few months I have increased in strength every session and I'm getting some nice shape and it feels right. I don't plan to change this anytime soon.


----------



## Scott.EFC

To hard to choose a fave routine but id say my top 3 faves are:

1 - 3/4 day split

2 - 5x5

3 - Training to failure


----------



## 1010AD

Traditional 3-4 day split for me but not around 8-12 sets per body part on all muscles, I do a lot of low reps with high weight, as I'm trying to build mass


----------



## The dragon

Normally do around 18 sets per body part.

Just trying some DC stuff

and also doing FST-7 on all body parts.


----------



## bigbear21

i do 2 on 1 off 5 day split always heavy get up to max poundage as quickly and safely as pos one all out set with max poundage if i get 8 reps or mor ethe weight goes up the following week next set is approx 60 percent of the heavy set and i aim for 12 super strict reps if i get 12 the weight goes up, same format for two more exercies on a major muscle one more for a smaller muscle so chest is about 12 sets 6 taken to failure back is about 14 sets 6-7to failure bis is 7-8 sets 3 to failure tris is 9 sets 4 to failure shoulders is 12-14 6 sets to failure and so on i think you get the picture


----------



## Big Gunz

My fav routines are upper/lower and FB sessions, love the basic compound movements! Also I favour around 4 sets after warm-up.


----------



## glen danbury

defrancos WS4SB program is probably the best strength/size program i have come across and I love the heavy lifting mixed in with alot of repetition stuff

for thos seeking strength and mass - IMO near perfect for most


----------



## a.notherguy

i always seem to come back to the tried and tested pull push routine.

i find that its the only split that gives me good results without aggrivating my shoulders.


----------



## Slater8486

Am really in to my chest workouts at the moment but I just can't seem to budge on flat bench. Am totally stuck with what am lifting while in other area's am progressing like incline dumbbell press. I've jump up over a couple of months from 22kg's and now am up to 30kg's but over that time my flat bench hasn't got better. Can anyone help me..?? Like has anyone got any tips to improve..?


----------



## Hard Trainer

Traditional 3-4 day split for me


----------



## [email protected]

KJW said:


> I really enjoyed 5x5 but it got to the stage where you completely exhaust yourself and yes my strenght doubled but it's not conducive to large mass gains imo.


totally agree with this


----------



## Guest

I do whatever I feel like nowadays, just maintaining my size rather than tryin to get bigger.

today did 3x5 squats

3x max pullups

3x5 clean and press

100 pushups.

done...fun too


----------



## JoePro

Arnolds beginner routine in the Encyclopedia.. the 6 day one, not the level 2, it was awesome I think.

Other than that - HIT.


----------



## zoco

Definetly some kind of upper/lower split and DC training


----------



## scouse2010

I liked doing the west side for skinny bastards last year going to start it again once ive got my strength back up with a push,pull,legs 5x5


----------



## Andrew Jacks

HIT all the way, tried a few of the others but HIT seems to hit the spot with me


----------



## Mr. Victor

5x5 easily my favourite - makes me feel like a monster and strength goes through the roof....although, never added that much size on for me it was still my favourite.

I am however right now doing a split - upper/lower....and more of a made up as I go along one....train until I feel sick!

hmmmm - think I might go back to 5x5 for a bit....

anyone ever try the Wendler 5-3-1 routine? i flipping loved that one too, personal bests set nearly every week whilst on this. Damn it, gonna go back to this for a bit I think. now that really did both, strenght and size.....


----------



## SeBb0

pyramid training/drop set training u get the high intensity & high volume ..although should be used sparingly as u will burn out as i found out!


----------



## Merouria

I am doing volume training atm.


----------



## Geonix

Splits Chest/Back - supersets Bic/Tric - ss Legs Shoulders/Forearms/Main Abs


----------



## Geonix

depends on the week, how i feel etc but standard thing is supersets, biceps and back I finish on 3x20/25 atm.


----------



## smiley_boy2501

FST-7


----------



## SamG

Haven't tried most of them and in fact never followed a "traditional"split. My short training history was mostly 5x5 but been following HST for the last four months. On my third cycle of it now and absolutely loving it. Strongest and biggest I have ever been before so will continue with it for the forseeable I think!


----------



## BigAggs

Two on, one off, two on, two off. Heavy with good strict form.


----------



## Gadgy

Personally I go as heavy as I can 8-12 reps, 6-8 working sets with 1-2 warm-up. Do that for 4 weeks, then 2 weeks of the same crack but 4-6 reps to improve strength. Then back to 8-12 reps for 2 weeks. A week off to plan new exercises and recover. Been training around 3 years on and off. But have recently been taking it alot more serious with diet and so on. Would appreciate any feed back or advice. Thanks.


----------



## luke80

German 10x10 routine. I do the recommended 4 weeks of this every 6 months. Can get awesome pumps off this!


----------



## chris l

GVT all the way baby, love doing this every couple of months or so, even considering doing this on my SDrol run


----------



## darksider

hit but with 2 worksets to failiure after 3/4 warmups go heavy or go home!!


----------



## Fluffchucker

Last day of the week for me....

Shoulders, Hamstrings & Calves. BOOM!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Fluffchucker

darksider said:


> hit but with 2 worksets to failiure after 3/4 warmups go heavy or go home!!


Very Dorian Yates esque!!! How do you find it?

From watching the youtube '6 week' vids he has done, it seems it would be a viable option to use during PCT....


----------



## darksider

Fluffchucker said:


> Very Dorian Yates esque!!! How do you find it?
> 
> From watching the youtube '6 week' vids he has done, it seems it would be a viable option to use during PCT....


yeah really good imo give it a try for a few weeks if u fancy it 2 days on 1 off i wouldntn go back to high volume or your standard routine etc it just seems to work 4 me


----------



## miggs

Drop sets all the way,. Keeps u nice and trim and muscles pumped and full all the time.. Straight out of Arnies books


----------



## BLUTOS

Old style 5,4,3,2,1 only 15 reps in total but a nice way to do any compound lift.


----------



## Fountain

Really enjoying layne nortons power + hypertrophy training. Couldn't see an appropriate category on the list, my mistake if i've missed it. Even look forward to legs sessions now! any program that does that for me i'm gona carry on with!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm just subbing to this so I can find it easily next time I'm looking for a new routine!


----------



## Kennyken

this is what im going to start doing:

day 1: Squats and calf raises +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 2: Flat bench press and skull crushers +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 3: Deadlift and pull ups +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 4: Military press and dips +30 mins low intensity treadmill

day 5 : Rows and chins +30 mins low intensity treadmill

my aim is to lose fat and gain decent muscle. Notice each workout doesn't have a designated day of the week


----------



## Kennyken

Kennyken said:


> this is what im going to start doing:
> 
> day 1: Squats and calf raises +30 mins low intensity treadmill
> 
> day 2: Flat bench press and skull crushers +30 mins low intensity treadmill
> 
> day 3: Deadlift and pull ups +30 mins low intensity treadmill
> 
> day 4: Military press and dips +30 mins low intensity treadmill
> 
> day 5 : Rows and chins +30 mins low intensity treadmill
> 
> my aim is to lose fat and gain decent muscle. Notice each workout doesn't have a designated day of the week


Started this mother today. Could only manage 10mins on the treadmill. Eaten loads today too


----------



## Paco_pix

I like the DC training, don't really like to train only one muscle a day.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I was thinking of changing round my 4 day split, as I like to change things a bit every once in a while. Been doing variations on pull/push/legs over 4 days for a coupe of years now. I like it, but thought I'd give it a rest for a couple of months and change to training specific body parts. But here's the question (and I know it's a dumb one, so feel free to flame away!) - where to fit in shoulders? If I'm going to do legs/arms/chest and back should I fit them in with chest day or arm day? I'll be doing weighted dips on arms day and bench press on chest day, both of which work the delts. Do you think that will work them enough? If not, on which day would you train them?


----------



## james2011

if i train like that i do day one chest+back day 2 legs day 3 shoulders+arms but if your doing a chest and back day put them with arms and do supersets for arms


----------



## Big_Idiot

I've created my own routine, and i'm getting the best growth/strength i have ever got.

It sorta consists of an idea from wendlers 5,3,1 and a typical BB split routine.

Basically 5,3,1 on all big lifts (flat bench, squat, deadlift) - e.g...

*Deadlift 5,3,1*

Pullups 3xF

Pulldowns 4x12

Horizontal Rows 4x12

Curls 4x12

More curls 4x12

*Bench 5,3,1*

Incline bench 4x12

Pec dec 4x12

Pushdowns 4x12

OH extensions 4x12

*Squat 5,3,1*

Leg press / lunges 3x12

Calfs 4x15

Ham curls 4x12

Then my 4th day consists of shoulders / abs - all higher rep work.

Working great


----------



## monsta

05:30 wake

05:40 masturbate

06:00 breakfast

06:20 masturbate

06:30 nap

09:00 wake

09:10 masturbate

09:30 eat

10:00 masturbate

10;15 sleep

12:00 wake

12:15 masturbate

12:30 eat

13:00 nap

15:00 wake

15:15 masturbate

15:30 pre-workout meal and shake

16:00 masturbate

17:00 train

18:00 eat

18:30 masturbate

18:30 nap

20:30 wake

20:45 masturbate

21:00 eat

21:15 bed then repeat


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

monsta said:


> 05:30 wake
> 
> 05:40 masturbate
> 
> 06:00 breakfast
> 
> 06:20 masturbate
> 
> 06:30 nap
> 
> 09:00 wake
> 
> 09:10 masturbate
> 
> 09:30 eat
> 
> 10:00 masturbate
> 
> 10;15 sleep
> 
> 12:00 wake
> 
> 12:15 masturbate
> 
> 12:30 eat
> 
> 13:00 nap
> 
> 15:00 wake
> 
> 15:15 masturbate
> 
> 15:30 pre-workout meal and shake
> 
> 16:00 masturbate
> 
> 17:00 train
> 
> 18:00 eat
> 
> 18:30 masturbate
> 
> 18:30 nap
> 
> 20:30 wake
> 
> 20:45 masturbate
> 
> 21:00 eat
> 
> 21:15 bed then repeat


Not enough masturbating. You'll never grow with this routine.


----------



## Matt 1

P.H.A.T - just started really enoying it so far


----------



## leeds_01

5 day split for me


----------



## alan_wilson

Five day split

4x8


----------



## waddy9494

5 day split. Weekend off unless I know am going to be busy at work then I'll do chest and back over the weekend then do the rest at home with my dumbbells.


----------



## big_jim_87

i make it up as i go...


----------



## Fatstuff

Pint curls, burger raises and high intensity flatulence training!


----------



## MattGriff

Carnivore said:


> i think theres a point of being 'too' heavy, once the muscle your isolating cant handle the weight and the emphasis starts to shift to another body part your wasting your time.
> 
> say bicep curls after a certain weight you'd still be able to curl it but alot of the strain would shift to your forearms and by the end you'd have a bigger pump in the forearms, your wasting your time


Did he mention bodybuilding?

Not all of us give a toss about isolating a muscle - many prefer function over appearance.


----------



## Hayesy

work up to an all out heavy set but with perfect form


----------



## carly

Ive made the most gains with either 2 on 1 off or 1 on 1 off , not only gives the body much needed R&R but you always feel super charged for your workout


----------



## Kian1980

Heavy weight and about 6 reps


----------



## minidorian

I love the HIT trainning, but I cut this trainning with a heavy weight trainning


----------



## tylerx

Without a doubt Advanced German Volume Training


----------



## justin case

heavy with low reps to absolute failure...the body will only grow in size and strength if it is subjected to forces it can't cope with, if it can cope it wont grow.


----------



## Kemot

CrossFit - becomes very popular in these days . I've tried by myself and is very intense- good fun !


----------



## scouse2010

Volume Training (>16 sets per bodypart)

How many reps ?


----------



## Matt 1

gona be starting DC soon


----------



## Heath

gonna have a go at Max-OT


----------



## james2011

my favourite split is chest+back shoulders+arms legs using low volume soom weeks then every 4-5 weeks il do one week of all exercises vince gironda's 8x8 method realy intense and different


----------



## theBEAST2002

Dorian Yatès High Intensity Training. doubled my body weight almost exclusively using this method.

strong fast positive, squeeze at the top and really emphesize the negitive. plenty of blood volumization.


----------



## Ash1981

theBEAST2002 said:


> Dorian Yatès High Intensity Training. doubled my body weight almost exclusively using this method.
> 
> strong fast positive, squeeze at the top and really emphesize the negitive. plenty of blood volumization.


How long did you stay in this type of training then?


----------



## theBEAST2002

ash1981 said:


> How long did you stay in this type of training then?


about 8 years now. i should of phrased it better really. i've tried other methods with varying degrees of success. but when i tried HIT it felt like i exploded. HIT is clearly the optimum way for me to workout. powerful positive, big squeeze at the top and very slow negitive.

after finding this means of working out and seeing my success i got more into my diet then i had even more gains. then when i started my first cycle of sust and dbol i then exploded again. this is just my story. i started out at 5ft 8 and 160lb and now i'm 240lb...but higher bf mind but when i cut in the summer i'm hoping to be 230lb and 4-6%.


----------



## Ash1981

theBEAST2002 said:


> about 8 years now. i should of phrased it better really. i've tried other methods with varying degrees of success. but when i tried HIT it felt like i exploded. HIT is clearly the optimum way for me to workout. powerful positive, big squeeze at the top and very slow negitive.
> 
> after finding this means of working out and seeing my success i got more into my diet then i had even more gains. then when i started my first cycle of sust and dbol i then exploded again. this is just my story. i started out at 5ft 8 and 160lb and now i'm 240lb...but higher bf mind but when i cut in the summer i'm hoping to be 230lb and 4-6%.


You must be a mutant


----------



## theBEAST2002

ash1981 said:


> You must be a mutant


speak for yourself. you look like a strongman in your avvy


----------



## Ash1981

I wish

Oh what a bit of aas can make you look like


----------



## ladcrooks

completing body every 10 days = 3rd at a time using mon and thurs only.

This gives me loads of time off for life and recovery - best bit, is I grow. :thumb:


----------



## mark22

Less is more does work sometimes


----------



## Mark2021

4 or 5 day split


----------



## landerson

Push, pull, legs for me! 1 on, 1 off with 2 days off when I need it! Tried others and this way gives me plenty of rest and gains have been good!

Was alien to start as used to doing 5 days a week!

I'll stick with this for a couple of months then reassess


----------



## DuncRx7

landerson said:


> Push, pull, legs for me! 1 on, 1 off with 2 days off when I need it! Tried others and this way gives me plenty of rest and gains have been good!
> 
> Was alien to start as used to doing 5 days a week!
> 
> I'll stick with this for a couple of months then reassess


Exactly this. Best routine I've tried yet, finding my energy levels are brilliant, strength is waaaay up and workouts are more intense. Love it


----------



## billy boy swole

4 days. 2 strength sessions, 2 bb sessions. enjoying it.


----------



## JayJay031

I have always been a firm believer of training a muscle once a week. That way you can spend the whole session concentrating on that muscle with attention to detail doing at least 30+ sets. If you feel once a week its not enough then you have not hit the muscle properly. Train that particular muscle to the point where you actually need a whole week to recover and as your recovery gets better up the intensity and add more sets/reps/exercises.

My routine is:

Monday: Chest

Tuesday: Back

Wednesday: Legs

Thursday: Arms

Friday: Shoulders & Traps

Weekend off or might go for a light run on Saturday.


----------



## Fishheadsoup

For me nothing has given me as much strength gain as the Westside barbell plan. Changed from conventional training to powerlifting/strongman style a few years ago and it's amazing.

I now follow an upper/lower split twice a week, with events training on Saturday. I also very rarely train to failure now like a used to, similar to a lot of powerlifters and it's benefited me massively.

So yeah, Westside gets my vote


----------



## squater

all of them in one work out.


----------



## MattyHall

Monday: abs, Chest, front delt, triceps

Tuesday: back, lateral & rear delt, biceps

Wednesday: abs, legs

Thursday: chest, front delt, triceps

Friday: abs, back, lateral & rear delt, biceps

Saturday: off

Sunday: abs, legs


----------



## Pinky

I love a good PPL routine, tried 3x full body, didnt like it one bit


----------



## RugbyLad

I'm doing a 4 day split which I'm enjoying alot.

Chest & Tris

Back & Bis

Shoulders

Legs


----------



## Noodles1976

big said:


> Time for a poll! Tell me if I've missed any options and I'll add them.


Dr Carlon Colker Extreme Muscle Enhancement for Bodybuilding and Wendler 531 for strength


----------



## Roid-Rage

FBW when I am taking it easy (off gear or on cruise) or cutting, 4 or 5 day split in all other instances so I voted for traditional.


----------



## Andas

7 day a week, twice a day split with 2-4 hours of endurance cycling per day, bulk or cut


----------

